# Record to TV1



## gcotterl (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a ViP622 with two 21.1 (622/722) remote controls (one for TV1 and the other for TV2).

When I'm *watching a program* and press the red "Record" button on the remote control, a panel is displayed saying "Record Remainder of This Event" with the option of "Record to: TV1 or TV2".


Is there a way to record a *future* program to *TV1*? How do I do that?
Is there a way to set the recorded program so it does *NOT* play on TV1 or TV2 when its broadcast time arrives? How do I do that?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Didn't you ask this or a similar question in early November?


----------



## gcotterl (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes but the responses referred to "Tuner 1" and "Tuner 2" but not to "TV1" and "TV2" so they didn't answer my question(s)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

All the answers to your previous question were valid ones... I'm not sure if you understood them or didn't like them, but there was good/valid information the last time you asked this question...

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/223275-creating-timers-vip622/


----------



## gcotterl (Jan 30, 2009)

I didn't understand them.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Do you have the 622 in Single or Dual mode??


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

> Yes but the responses referred to "Tuner 1" and "Tuner 2" but not to "TV1" and "TV2" so they didn't answer my question(s)


DISH is supposed to instruct you when they install your system. Contact DISH for additional instructions or a member of the DIRT Team they may be able to arrange a service call to complete your instructions.


----------



## gcotterl (Jan 30, 2009)

Dual


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

In dual mode TV-1 is Tuner-1 and TV-2 is Tuner-2. If you use menu 8-5 (Record Plus) and enable it you can set you record preference to TV-1 or TV-2..This is the answer to 1. below...

The answer to 2 below is No...the program being recorded requires the channel to be tuned to (which makes it "Play") on your selected record option from your Record-Plus choice..if you have an OTA connection for local channels you can tune TV-1 to one of those channels and avoid your recording program from being displayed on TV-1...


Is there a way to record a *future* program to *TV1*? How do I do that?
Is there a way to set the recorded program so it does *NOT* play on TV1 or TV2 when its broadcast time arrives? How do I do that?


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, so question 1 is answered.

For question 2, the Dish DVR's dont work like Directv in that they will default to the 2nd tuner even if u press record on the live channel. And i think some Cox DVR's do that as well. With Dish, if you press record, it will record on THAT tuner and you wont be able to change the channel. The only workaround to get OUT of watching whats recording would be to set the DVR back to Single mode, press 'swap' on the remote, to "move" the recording to tv2, then go back to DUAL mode.

Couple of extra steps but still accomplishes what your looking for i believe.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

shadough said:


> Yeah, so question 1 is answered.
> 
> For question 2, the Dish DVR's dont work like Directv in that they will default to the 2nd tuner even if u press record on the live channel. And i think some Cox DVR's do that as well. With Dish, if you press record, it will record on THAT tuner and you wont be able to change the channel. The only workaround to get OUT of watching whats recording would be to set the DVR back to Single mode, press 'swap' on the remote, to "move" the recording to tv2, then go back to DUAL mode.
> 
> ...


----------

